# Camping Food



## medic1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Looking for some suggestions for food to take on a 3-day camping/hunting trip that requires no ice/cooler to keep preserved. Something akin to the prepared freeze-dried meals but w/o the expense.


----------



## ky55 (Oct 1, 2013)

Knorr (used to be Lipton) rice and pasta meals in the packets. Throw a can of Tyson chicken in the chicken meals, and a can of beef stew in with the beef varieties. 
Canned roast beef and instant taters make another good one-pot meal. 
The large sized cans of the chunky soups are pretty good too for a fast meal and not much clean up afterwards.


----------



## medic1 (Oct 1, 2013)

ky55 said:


> Knorr (used to be Lipton) rice and pasta meals in the packets. Throw a can of Tyson chicken in the chicken meals, and a can of beef stew in with the beef varieties.
> Canned roast beef and instant taters make another good one-pot meal.
> The large sized cans of the chunky soups are pretty good too for a fast meal and not much clean up afterwards.


Thanks! That's the kind of ideas I'm looking for.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Oct 1, 2013)

Dinty Moore can'd stew, saltine crackers, veinna sausage, kippersnacks sardines, a variety of little debbie snack cakes, instant coffee. Dave


----------



## rockinwrangler (Oct 1, 2013)

Go to you local Military Surplus store and pick up some MRE's..  They will have all the food you need...


----------



## pnome (Oct 1, 2013)

Ramen.  Lightweight, easy to cook, and about $ .20 a package.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 1, 2013)

pnome said:


> Ramen.  Lightweight, easy to cook, and about $ .20 a package.



And don't forget canned tuna with it! Good carbs and protein in one meal.

Also, find a good Hoppin John recipe. It's great camp food.


----------



## pnome (Oct 1, 2013)

RoosterTodd said:


> And don't forget canned tuna with it! Good carbs and protein in one meal.
> 
> Also, find a good Hoppin John recipe. It's great camp food.



Doesn't make sense for this poster, but what I like to do is crack open a couple of eggs and drop them in with the noodles while they cook.  The eggs get poached and make the meal quite hardy and delicious.


----------



## ky55 (Oct 1, 2013)

rockinwrangler said:


> Go to you local Military Surplus store and pick up some MRE's..  They will have all the food you need...



MRE's are first choice!
They've just gotten so dang expensive and hard to find here lately that I didn't mention them.


----------



## medic1 (Oct 1, 2013)

ky55 said:


> MRE's are first choice!
> They've just gotten so dang expensive and hard to find here lately that I didn't mention them.


Exactly. Their cost was the basis behind my question.


----------



## Wire Nut (Oct 1, 2013)

Don't forget the spam!!!!!


----------



## Yankee in GA (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Mary's corned beef hash for breakfast.  Also you can get the little bottles of shake and pour pancake mix.


----------



## garveywallbanger (Oct 4, 2013)

MRE is the ticket


----------



## NickW (Oct 5, 2013)

MRE's are a good idea. Self heating and high energy/lots of calories. Also have some good ideas here:

Backpacking Food and Recipe Ideas

Nick


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 5, 2013)

NickW said:


> MRE's are a good idea. Self heating and high energy/lots of calories. Also have some good ideas here:
> 
> Backpacking Food and Recipe Ideas
> 
> Nick



Those are some good ideas. I would never do pancakes backpacking but would on a canoe trip. I've always wanted to try baking some bread dough twisted around a green stick.
If I was just doing some primitive or canoe camping without a ice chest, I would add some foil cooking, lots of potatoes, bring my Dutch Oven, & Squirt Cheese in a can.
You could bring just about any kind of canned goods, meats, beef stew, canned ham, canned bacon, and boxed meals of noodles or potatoes. Dried beans, lentils, or grains. Dried soup starter, just add canned meat. Boil in the bag grits and rice. Oatmeal. Dried chipped beef in the little jars. Hard salami, pepperoni, Slim Jims, dried fruit, Parmesan cheese, Bacos, Bisquick for drop dumplings added to stews, & marshmallows.
I miss having ice for cold drinks but Kool-Aid and lemonade are pretty good.


----------



## medic1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Those are some good ideas. I would never do pancakes backpacking but would on a canoe trip. I've always wanted to try baking some bread dough twisted around a green stick.
> If I was just doing some primitive or canoe camping without a ice chest, I would add some foil cooking, lots of potatoes, bring my Dutch Oven, & Squirt Cheese in a can.
> You could bring just about any kind of canned goods, meats, beef stew, canned ham, canned bacon, and boxed meals of noodles or potatoes. Dried beans, lentils, or grains. Dried soup starter, just add canned meat. Boil in the bag grits and rice. Oatmeal. Dried chipped beef in the little jars. Hard salami, pepperoni, Slim Jims, dried fruit, Parmesan cheese, Bacos, Bisquick for drop dumplings added to stews, & marshmallows.
> I miss having ice for cold drinks but Kool-Aid and lemonade are pretty good.


Thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 5, 2013)

Link to  discussions on tin foil dinners:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=716870&highlight=foil

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=684013&highlight=foil


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 5, 2013)

This is the first year my family has discovered Pudgy(pudgie) Pie Irons. We had the most fun experimenting and playing with these things. We made some interesting treats with crescent roll dough, apple pie filling, and cream cheese. 

http://greatcamps.com/pie-iron-recipes-contest-5.htm

http://recipesource.tripod.com/rvrecipes/id10.html

http://www.squidoo.com/pie-iron-recipes


----------

